

Show HN: Parenting needs some sanity, so we quit our jobs and built WeSprout - whafro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/02/part-health-tracker-part-qa-community-wesprout-looks-to-bring-sanity-to-parenting/

======
AznHisoka
Not sure if a Q&A format is the right format if you want to build a loyal
community. It's not that conducive to forming connections and socializing with
other parents, which is why most people join sites like these.

~~~
whafro
It's Q&A as well as notes, which are basically blog posts. We think that both
will provide a nice structure for increasing relevance over time.

------
tylerwl
I'm not a parent, but the site looks great and I can definitely see the appeal
of this kind of community/service.

Has the WeSprout team spent much time reaching out to parenting bloggers?

~~~
whafro
We're not super connected to that community, but we'll be doing our best over
the weekend and into next week to make those connections and see where we get.
It's definitely on our radar.

~~~
tylerwl
Good to hear. The TC coverage is a great way to kick things off, but in the
long-run, I think investing time in developing a presence in that community is
what can really bring you a significant number of signups.

~~~
whafro
Yeah, TC is good for us to get a reasonably-sized audience that knows how to
handle a young product, in case we run into glitches or interaction friction.
As we feel better about its broad applicability, we'll do our best to do
exactly what you just described.

